# '92 Klein Attitude rebuild with modern tech



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

I just picked up a '92 Klein Attitude, horizon linear fade paint job with a custom painted rockshox mag 21 and an MC1. It's beautiful. It's been my dream bike since I was a kid - only took be about 15 years to buy. I want to make it my primary off road bike, and rather than building it up with period parts, I'd like to include as much modern technology as possible. I know the purists will be upset, but it's about performance while still using my favorite frame of all time.

One thing I'd like to add is v-brakes. I've learned that Klein's internal cable routing requires an adapter to fit v-brakes, like the white frame in the picture in this link if you scroll down: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=299761 Any idea where I can get an adapter like that? Also, will v-brakes require modern brake levers, or are they interchangeable with the old technology? Do v-brake levers need to pull further than canti brake levers?

Any can anyone recommend some sweet, purple anodized v-brakes? They seem to be hard to find, you'd think they were out of style or something.

Thanks for the input...


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow... another horizon attiude. Cool deal, and always nice to see someone achieve a long-term bike dream, and that is certainly a worthy steed for sure! 3D violet parts are tough to find but they do pop up on ebay from time to time. Worst case scenario you could have some newer vintage parts anodized at a metal plating shop that caters to small volume orders. 

One word of caution though, I recall seeing a very nice late model Klein Mantra Pro with the color shifting violet hued paint a while back in some sale/auction. It was in awesome shape and the owner had built it up with all 3D Violet parts. To each their own I suppose, but that bike was just too far over the top color-wise and in the end too many purple parts and shades along with the paint finish of the bike made a very nice bike a little hard on the eyes. Sometimes contrasting or complimentary colors work best. If violet is your deal then so be it though, and I personally like violet parts so don't take my comments as a slam because that's not the intent. I do think most of the original violet parts are older school items from Ringle, Grafton, Kooka, Control Tech, and Avid. This will make building the bike with newer tech parts a bit harder for sure. At any rate good luck with the build and keep us posted!


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

*Violet parts- and drivetrain options*

Thanks Jeff. Yeah, I totally agree, very possible to go overboard on the color matching among klein fans these days. I definitely don't want purple seatpost and probably not cranks either, since those are big parts and more likely to put it "over the edge" in terms of brightness. But I figure with brakes, skewers, and maybe hubs I'm ok, but we'll see. The more modern tech I want to include, the harder it is to find purple parts. Getting them anodized myself is an interesting idea, thanks.

The other thought I have is to use a tough road hub in the rear to build up a 9-speed rim that can fit in the back since my rear chain stays have a 130-132mm (my rough measurement) gap and modern mtn bike 9-speed hubs are 135mm, while I believe road hubs are 130mm. Thoughts on this approach? Suggested road hub brands and models that are tough enough, and you guest it, purple? This will be a cross country bike. I ride pretty hard, but I'm only 165lbs, so hopefully there's a road hub out there that can take the beating. Any issues on compatibility with modern, rapid fire plus shifters or mtn rear gears? Would I have to put on modern cranks and cogs to match a system like that, or is that more or less independent from the back and universal? I want to do this right with no shifting issues, so I need to figure out any compatibility issues up front.

Cheers...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You can get Chris King road hubs in purple if I recall. Why not use a road hub+road derailleur+Paul thumbies and DA bar-end shifters. That'd be an easy way to do nine speed and would look nice on a Klein.

I don't have leads on any purple v-brakes. But 3DV cantis come up from time to time.


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

*Chris King and Paul v-brakes*

Good call on Chris King. It seems if I do blue instead of purple, I'll have some more modern options, and might tone the whole thing down a bit since there's already plenty of purple and pink on the bike. Chris King 130mm road hub, you have to scroll down half way:
http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/display/15202/all/

and Paul v-Brakes:
https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=578

These are REALLY pricey parts though. Any suggestions on alternatives or impressions of whether these parts are any good? I've heard mixed reviews of Paul's motolites, and not totally clear if they're a BMX brake or can also be used for mtn bikes.

I'm partial to rapid fire plus, so whatever I get will have to be compatible with that. Can I build a wheel with gears using this hub that are compatible with rapid fire plus?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

If you're building it as a rider throw an M952 xtr group on it. It's reasonably cheap to buy and it works. Also, the grey parts will work well with your paint - to many anodized parts on a KLEIN can look garish and cluttered. If you wan't your bike to fit in and be appreciated on this forum a 7 speed XT build is appropriate and works great - cheap to buy too.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Unless The Frame Was Damaged...*

The rear spacing on an Attitude is 135mm

And road hub internals=mtb hub internals. Throw any road hub on there you like if the rear triangle has been narrowed for some reason.


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

*Xtr?*

I just remeasured the rear stays. I actually have two '92 kleins, one HLF and one Sunburst. Both are exactly 5.25 inches, which comes out to 133.35mm, pretty darn close to 135. So I guess that broadens the options.

I'm not too concerned about my bike fitting in on the forum, I just want to it work really well. I've ridden on 7 speeds for 15 years, so there's nothing to say I can't stick with that, as long as it's equally as smooth and fully compatible with the other things I put on, such as v-brakes and v-brake levers (if required, still not clear on this). But if v-brake levers and shift levers come as a one piece unit, then I'll want to go with the whole package, incl 9-speed, no?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> If you're building it as a rider throw an M952 xtr group on it. It's reasonably cheap to buy and it works. Also, the grey parts will work well with your paint - to many anodized parts on a KLEIN can look garish and cluttered. If you wan't your bike to fit in and be appreciated on this forum a 7 speed XT build is appropriate and works great - cheap to buy too.


M952 xtr will have anyone fit and appreciated in this forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

wurstere said:


> One thing I'd like to add is v-brakes. I've learned that Klein's internal cable routing requires an adapter to fit v-brakes, like the white frame in the picture in this link if you scroll down: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=299761 Any idea where I can get an adapter like that? Also, will v-brakes require modern brake levers, or are they interchangeable with the old technology? Do v-brake levers need to pull further than canti brake levers?


you shouldn't use that V-dapter on your frame. those adapters were made for the later frames which have the hump at the exit hole against which the adapter rests. the little tube will eat into the frame over time and damage it. if you can accept altering the frame better drill the exit hole a little larger and run the cable housing from the rear brake to the cable entry through the top tube.

if you want to keep it original you need to be a bit more creative and use something like this










or a hanger type stop attached to the seat post clamp. plenty of threads on this subject which you will find via the search function.

V-brakes will only work well with V-brake levers.

the press-fit square taper bb spindle pretty much dictates which cranks you can use unless you swap it out for a splined bottom bracket from www.reset-racing.com they also have neat replacement head sets for 1 1/8" forks.

you can also put italian threads into the bb shell (the shell is too large for BSA threads) and then use a DuraAce splined bb for the M95* cranks.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Is that really how that rear brake is supposed to be set up?

-Schmitty-


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Some non v brake levers will work. The original Avid Ultimate levers made for cantilever brakes have enough cable pull to allow just enough tire clearance and awsome power with V Style brakes. I have used them on Marinovative Cheap Tricks and Avid Ultimate Black Ops V Brakes. They do not have enough pull for Mechanical Disc Brakes. There are probably lots of cheaper V Brake levers out there that would work well.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

Klien era stuff,grafton brakes,cool stop no mathauser finned pads,hot!, what were those slick machined cranks i think grafton made a cool crank too, i google this stuff after i remember it and wow does that bring back memories,og white industries hub, i got a set,still work first easy to rebuild hub before that hubs were sort of cryogenicly locked and if you broke into them they were sort of booby trapped ,sort of sprung apart in a confusing swirl of bearings pawls and springs. Alright ,here ya go ,og suntour thumbshifters,my set had some serious mods, i made an alloy spindle,the part that the shift lever spins on, i threw away all the index "stuff" and made my own delrin friction bushings and alloy wingnut to top it off.Still have them but my klien rascal is my single speed, bullseye hubs still rolling ,on my own sr9(slow release 9mm) through axles.Ok i think i'm done flashback over.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

4 words for you herbn: spell check, grammar check.

Try and keep the coffee down to 1 cup an hour.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Schmitty said:


> Is that really how that rear brake is supposed to be set up?
> 
> -Schmitty-


no, original would be with cantilever brakes. v-brakes like those were not around in 92 so how could it be supposed to be set up like that?

here's another pic of the seat post binder bolt mounted cable stop. not the best pic but you can get the idea


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

from gram weenie to grammar weenie


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

*v-brake adapters*

Thanks Carsten, this is super helpful. I hadn't seen that version of an adapter before. Does that really work well? Seems like it might defeat the purpose of a v-brake, which gets its improved power from being side pull instead of top pull like cantis. I'm wondering if the seat clamp adapter is the way to go. Do you know where one can buy the adapter in your pic?

Interesting about bottom brackets. I didn't even know that the shape had changed since Klein's pressed bottom brackets. Shows how out of date I am with the latest technology.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

Carsten said:


> no, original would be with cantilever brakes. v-brakes like those were not around in 92 so how could it be supposed to be set up like that?
> 
> here's another pic of the seat post binder bolt mounted cable stop. not the best pic but you can get the idea


You know what really [email protected]? We will NEVER see bikes like this ever again...It's kind of sad really....( to me anyway ) The bike in this picture is just AMAZING....CF.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

CRAZY FRED said:


> You know what really [email protected]? We will NEVER see bikes like this ever again...It's kind of sad really....( to me anyway ) The bike in this picture is just AMAZING....CF.


hey fred, i missed you 

you know this site, don't you?

https://www.wundel.com/classic1.html

yes, it's a nice one - except for the brakes and the chain



















i like that one too...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

wurstere said:


> Thanks Carsten, this is super helpful. I hadn't seen that version of an adapter before. Does that really work well? Seems like it might defeat the purpose of a v-brake, which gets its improved power from being side pull instead of top pull like cantis. I'm wondering if the seat clamp adapter is the way to go. Do you know where one can buy the adapter in your pic?


the roller on the above pic still makes it a side pull brake. it just leaves the original cable routing untouched. imho the best solution to run vbrakes without altering the frame. 
the question is just why vbrakes on the rear at all?

those seat clamp adapters are not readily available. you need to custom make one or find something that works as is. serottas had a similar housing stop integrated in the seat post clamp but i can't find a pic.

or you can combine a few parts readily available like this (ugly but it works)










but again, considering how well good and properly adjusted cantis work it's really not worth the hassle. if you can find those Avid brake levers you can run v's on the front and cantis on the rear with the same levers.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

Carsten said:


> hey fred, i missed you
> 
> you know this site, don't you?
> 
> ...


Yes Sir I know that site ( very well ), truth be told it's just way to painful for me to go there...:madman: That last picture of the Gator Adroit just kills me..I LOVE that paint, and that is why my 95 Adroit is that color.( I had her resprayed in 99 ) I also had a 93 Atty in that color,(still to this day the best bike I've owned)..Thanks Carsten.........CF.


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Carsten,

Well, I don't want to delve into the age old debate over v-brakes vs cantis, but I'm judging based on their design. By design cantis use some 30-50% of the braking power applying force up, 90 degrees away from where you want it to be applied, towards the rim. In spite of all the good arguments in favor of well adjusted cantis (I know they can work very well and I have used them happily for 15 years), I don't want to argue with physics. V-brakes just make more sense to me since they pull in the exact direction you want them to, and I therefore conclude that they must deliver more braking power to the wheel for the same brake lever input compared to cantis. Anyway, that's my logic, but I know many others disagree...

So I think I'll still search for an adapter.

Carsten, have you run a 9 speed, 135mm hub in the rear of an Attitude or Adroit? Your rear gears look like 8-speed, is that hub also 135mm wide? Btw, you're HLF Adroit is quite possibly the coolest bike on the planet.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*That Bike is Shown With a 135mm White Industries Hub*

All Attutide and Adroit frames had 135mm rear ends.

And its ok if you're not a physicist, or engineer for that matter.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

wurstere said:


> V-brakes just make more sense to me since they pull in the exact direction you want them to, and I therefore conclude that they must deliver more braking power to the wheel for the same brake lever input compared to cantis. Anyway, that's my logic, but I know many others disagree...


They will also eat through your rim braking surfaces in about half the time cantis will, something to consider if you have expensive or vintage wheels.

As for cranks there should be plenty of older options to fit the spindle on the press-in BB.

Lots of good tech info here: http://www.kleinjapan.com/tech_guide/pre97_klein_tech_manual.pdf


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

wurstere said:


> Hi Carsten,
> ...
> Erik


it's not about cantis vs. vs, i like v-brakes. i just question if it's worth the effort (or damage) to convert the frame to vs if cantis do a prefectly fine job. there's no need to get more braking power on the rear than the tire can handle. would you weld disc tabs to the frame just to run disc brakes (just to take it to the extreme).
i had vs on the front and cantis on the rear and was quite happy with it.

those are not my bikes btw, they are posted on wundel.com.

as shane  has mentioned your frame is made for 135mm hubs. the frame doesn't care if the hub carries a 7, 8, or 9speed cassette. just make sure that the rear der is properly adjusted to keep the chain from rubbing on the frame. there's not an awful lot of space between the smallest cog and the drop out.


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

i hear you... Well, I'll have to weigh these competing things and see what makes the most sense. But I agree, I'm not willing to do any frame damage just to accommodate v-brakes.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

NICE shots,i remember somewhere that the paint on those frames was available in a black fade too,black grey and a flick of white i think,will have to search for pics,that wouldv'e been my fav.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Carsten said:


> no, original would be with cantilever brakes. v-brakes like those were not around in 92 so how could it be supposed to be set up like that?
> 
> here's another pic of the seat post binder bolt mounted cable stop. not the best pic but you can get the idea


Got the canti part, but is that how that adapter deal is suppsoed to be set up with the v's? Doesn't look right.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> They will also eat through your rim braking surfaces in about half the time cantis will.


how do you figure that?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

wurstere said:


> Well, I don't want to delve into the age old debate...So I think I'll still search for an adapter.


Too late for the first part. Just be aware that you are highly unlikely to find an official Klein adapter and if you do, you'll have to outpay lots of other people. They are very hard to find. Do a search, both Carsten and I (others too, but I can't think of names right now) have posted info on alternatives, so give a search for them and you'll find some info.

Oh and Fred, good to see you poke your head in now and then. No longer a need for a "Is Fred Dead" thread. Hey, you never did post your Klein. So let's see it, if you really have one


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice and input! I'll be sure to post a picture once I make it through this project. One final question that's so specific probably only Klein HLF owners could help. Has anyone had any success locating touch up paint that's a reasonable color match for this bike?


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

*Problem Solvers clamp to serve as v-brake adapter?*

Carsten,

I just stopped by my LBS and asked for ideas about v-brake adapters for my Attitude. They suggested looking into a company called Problem Solvers. They make a product called a Backstop (http://www.problemsolversbike.com/pdf/PS_backstops.pdf). This clamp is meant to create a brake housing stop on a frame where none exists. If you clamp this on top tube just behind the cable exit hole, just in front of seat tube, run the klein plastic cable cover to the clamp, then start brake housing after the clamp, shouldn't that work? Are you aware of anyone who has used anything like this? I haven't found anything online about it. The largest size they make is a 1.5" inner diameter. I don't have calipers to measure the tube diameter on my bike, but I measured the circumference and calculated the tube diameter at 1.77". So maybe the clamp isn't big enough? But the clamp looks somewhat flexible in terms of size. Looks like if you buy a longer bolt you could fit a larger tube. I could even paint it to match the frame better. Any thoughts you have would be appreciated.


----------



## jesterspaw (Nov 13, 2006)

*v-brake adapter*

I am also in the process of building up an old Klein. '93 Rascal. I think its the UV Linear fade, silver to purple to black fade. I did a little research and found the seat clamp mounted adapter is a Tektro piece. The other that the cable goes into is made by either Problem solvers or Jagwire. They can both be found at CBO, Jenson Price Point or Universal cycles for $3-4 and $10 respectively.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Wurstere, Kleins can often be very difficult to touch up, especially if the ding is in the fade region, in that case there is no way a non-professional could do a good job and even a professional will often say no-can-co. Touch up paint is no longer available from Klein, so the best thing is to go to a place like House of Kolor and see what they have. Even if Klein/Trek did have touch up paint, you colors may well have faded some over the years and neons fade much easier than other colors. 

A bad touch up is usually worse than a ding in the paint. Do some searches on this subject, we've posted some info on it before. Also, the problemsolvers link you gave is 404.

Jesterpaw, why don't you post a link and picture so we can see exactly what is is and don't have to make WAG's.


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

pinguwin said:


> Wurstere, Kleins can often be very difficult to touch up, especially if the ding is in the fade region... Also, the problemsolvers link you gave is 404.


Thanks pinguwin, makes sense. I think the Problem Solver's website is down for maintenance or something, because the whole domain name doesn't work now. Anyway, here's another link to the same widget:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CA307Z02-Problem+Solvers+07+Backstop.aspx?SSAID=332695


----------



## jesterspaw (Nov 13, 2006)

*v-brake adapters part 2*

I was at work and couldn't post pics. The seat post mounted hanger is from tektro.















I think the clamp being used is something like this one from Jagwire.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

Have you considered v-brake on the front and canti rear? I have Pauls Motolites on my XC bike and Pauls Neo Retro / Touring on my cyclocross bike, and they probably wouldn't look too bad mixed on the same bike. Throw in some Pauls levers and you'll have a new but retro looking setup. Also, I contacted Pauls and inquired about custom anodizing; he will do it, but it isn't cheap.

Touring (silver):









Neo-Retro (silver):









Motolites (black):









Levers (black):


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

....and luckily, you can order individual v-brake and cantilever specific levers directly from Paul if you do the split front/back set up!


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, that motolite looks like a pretty sweet brake. I'm definitely leaning towards that. I've considered mixing cantis and Vs and certainly see your point, doesn't look bad together. But I'm still leaning towards all Vs.


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

*Problem Solver Backstop won't fit Klein top tube*

I bought the 1.5"and tried it, doesn't fit the top tube. You really need one that 1.75" in diameter, which I can't find anywhere. I thought the Backstop would be a bit more forgiving than it is. You can't get it to fit even with a larger bolt because the material won't bend. I'm going for the seat post binder brake stop.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

The 1.75"s are available although I don't know where. I have a set of them but immediately removed them from my Rascal. No way would I keep them on a Klein with internal routing. Try the tektro part, call Larry at bike tools etc and tell him "the klein thingie" and he can rattle off the part number of the 4-5 parts that it is made of. Pretty impressive. Don't ask me to send you the 1.75" parts. Not that I want them but I am traveling in South America for another 10-12 months, so the parts are in another continent.


----------



## wurstere (Jul 22, 2009)

pinguwin said:


> I have a set of them but immediately removed them from my Rascal. No way would I keep them on a Klein with internal routing.


I actually think it wouldn't look that bad, esp if you paint it to match better. I'd have to see it on to be sure, but I was thinking it would look better than the seat clamp adapter. Anyway, I'll probably go for the seat clamp adapter after all, but if anyone finds a place to buy the 1.75", let me know.


----------



## ez054098 (Jul 25, 2008)

This is how I did it. 









https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XBAXMMx3h_c/SrCFIYu8cxI/AAAAAAAAAAc/SSmAfFIg4Xg/s1600-h/IMG_2629.JPG


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

ez054098 said:


> This is how I did it


That is an official Klein V-brake adapter and is hard to find.


----------



## ez054098 (Jul 25, 2008)

pinguwin said:


> That is an official Klein V-brake adapter and is hard to find.


Really? Thanks for the info. Hard to find huh? Now I feel special.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I didn't look at the adapter picture close enough and someone pointed out that this is exactly what you should not be doing. The adapter is only made for the MC2 bikes, which have a sculpted, protuding exit hole (i.e. a hump). Using the on the MC1 Attitudes/Adroits/Rascals will cause frame damage. Do some searches on this and you will find a little more information about this.


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

King Classic (non disc) hubs come in 130 and 135 spacing, same internals either way.

http://chrisking.com/specs/hubs_all



Shayne said:


> The rear spacing on an Attitude is 135mm
> 
> And road hub internals=mtb hub internals. Throw any road hub on there you like if the rear triangle has been narrowed for some reason.


----------



## sprunghunt (May 14, 2006)

how wide are the routing holes on one of these frames? Because you could try running some magura HS-33's. A pair of these brakes are much more powerful than any V-brake or canti. And they're even retro if you get an older set in neon!

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1311&_nkw=magura+hs33&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Also you could just extend the cable by pulling the guide off the end of a v-brake noodle and using this to bridge between the two cables.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

sprunghunt said:


> how wide are the routing holes on one of these frames? ...magura HS-33's.


The internal routing tubes are 1/8" nylon tubes. I believe thinner than a Magura tube. I bought a Klein with Maguras and they had to be zip-tied to the frame to make them work. I removed them.


----------



## ez054098 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Fyi*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Klein-Rear-V-Br...ries?hash=item4a9b21bd98&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay,
So I know this is a long dead thread, but, I have to ask, where can I find the adapter that is in this photo?
I have a 95 Attitude that has a prototype MC2 (see photo) stem with no noddle so no way of running canti's up front. I want to run V's all the way around. I did just get from Larry at Biketools.com the "Klein Do Dah" and it seems that it will work okay but then I came across this thread and am intrigued by this design.
Thanks,
Lawrence


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

From what I recall from the past, that is a one-off design and not a production item. I could be wrong, but that is what I remember. Do some more digging on adapters and you might find more info on it. The person who posted the picture is no longer on the forum.


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks P,
I have spent hours online and going my LBS with no luck.
Looks like I will be using the "Klein Do Dah". It may not look great but i hear it works just fine.
Cheers,
Lawrence


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I know this may be sacralige on a klein thread.....but have any of you thought of running an external full length housing? to the rear V?


----------



## Dirty Bert (Jul 1, 2005)

*vintage*

pinguwin, i have a klein 91 Rascal that i converted to v-brakes and as a single speed. do you think anyone would have any interest in buying it, since it may not be considered "vintage" anymore?

Thanks,
db


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

LARRYJO said:


> Okay,
> So I know this is a long dead thread, but, I have to ask, where can I find the adapter that is in this photo?
> I have a 95 Attitude that has a prototype MC2 (see photo) stem with no noddle so no way of running canti's up front. I want to run V's all the way around. I did just get from Larry at Biketools.com the "Klein Do Dah" and it seems that it will work okay but then I came across this thread and am intrigued by this design.
> Thanks,
> Lawrence


I just ran across this variation last night... no experience with it but it looks like it would work.

https://www.rivbike.com/products/show/travel-agent/15-144


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

AE, that is sacrilege, especially when there are options that can adequately keep the internal routing but it's not my bike, so it really doesn't matter what I think, I guess, maybe.

Bert, there is no reason why your bike isn't vintage. If you didn't modify the frame, you can remove the v-brakes and put canti's on and no one will know or care.

As far as the travel agent piece goes, I don't actually know if it wil work, search the forum and see if others have tried. OTOH, it's only $21 so might be worth a try. Let us know what you find.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

pinguwin said:


> I didn't look at the adapter picture close enough and someone pointed out that this is exactly what you should not be doing. The adapter is only made for the MC2 bikes, which have a sculpted, protuding exit hole (i.e. a hump). Using the on the MC1 Attitudes/Adroits/Rascals will cause frame damage. Do some searches on this and you will find a little more information about this.


I've run this "official" adaptor on my Fervor for YEARS with no problem at all.

I understand the theory of why it will damage a frame, but in practice (mine), it has been ok.

I guess it depend on how you ride your rear brake: I'm in new england, tight single track, snow and yes, some road. But if you live in the mountains, and have a daily 4 mile screaming descent...


----------

